# Ständige Stromschläge !



## Micha-Stylez (16. Januar 2009)

*Ständige Stromschläge !*

Hi ,
ich hab seit ein paar Tagen im das selbe mit meinem alten Pc das wenn er im Betrieb ist seit ein paar Stunden und ich ein Rohling oder ein USB Stick reinstecke das ich jeder mal einen Stromschlag bekomme ! Gestern abend hab ich einen USB Stick reingesteckt hab dabei die Gehäuseoberkante berührt und hab einen ordentlich Stromschlag bekommen ! Danach war der USB Stcik hin , der sagt nichts mehr !

Jetzt frag ich euch woran könnte das liegen ?

Das war sonst nie so .....erst seit ein paar Tagen , meine Frau hat ihn deswegen schon angeschrien und beleidigt !

Ich hoffe auf Hilfe !

Mfg Micha


----------



## strider11f (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ständige Stromschläge !*



Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> , meine Frau hat ihn deswegen schon angeschrien und beleidigt !



Mal ganz von der Frage abgesehen warum man einen PC in Betrieb hält der Stromschläge verteilt macht mir das jetzt irgendwie Angst 

Kann viel Ursachen haben z.B.:

- alte Kabel 
- bekannte und unbekannte Haustiere (Kaltgeräteverlängerungen werden gerne mal angenagt)
- kabel die an irgendeinen Lüfter oder ein sehr warmes Bauteil kommen


----------



## Wannseesprinter (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ständige Stromschläge !*

Ok, ich bin beruhigt, dass dieses Problem, wenn auch in anderer Form, kein Einzelfall ist. Ich bekomme einen spürbaren aber nicht tödlichen Stromschlag, wenn ich das Netzwerkkabel unglücklich an der Steckerummantelung anfasse. Da das Netzwerkkabel hier keinen direkten Anschluss an die Erdung des Hauses bekommt, vermute ich das Problem beim Rechner.

Ich habe selbst schon mal nachgeschaut, ob die Abstandshalter am Mainboard nicht ganz in Ordnung sind - Fehlanzeige. Bisher hat mich das Problem aber nicht mehr weiter beschäftigt, weil es für mich nur ärgerlich wird, wenn mal das Netzwerkkabel "wandert".

Irgendwann packt mich die Lust (oder Angst), dass ich das Netzteil testweise auswechsle.


----------



## Firefighter45 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ständige Stromschläge !*

*Erst mal nimm das Teil von Netz*, dann würde ich mal für viel Licht sorgen und erst mal Schauen ob da ein blankes kabel mit dem Gehäuse kontakt hat, wenn du beim  drüber schauen nix finden kannst würde ich erst mal ALLES aus bauen und einer Optischen Prüfung unter ziehen.
*Aus jeden Fall NICHT mehr einschalten bis der Fehler gefunden ist!!!*


----------



## Micha-Stylez (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ständige Stromschläge !*



strider11f schrieb:


> Mal ganz von der Frage abgesehen warum man einen PC in Betrieb hält der Stromschläge verteilt macht mir das jetzt irgendwie Angst


Meine Frau ist sehr temparamentvoll  mehr brauch ich dazu wohl nicht sagen  

Naja auf jeden Fall hatte ich den Pc gestern abend schon komplett auseinander , hab nichts gefunden ! Deswegen Frage ich hier ja auch ! Die Stromschläge sind schon heftig , also nicht zu vergleichen mit der Steckdose aber schon gut spürbar ! 

Ich kann mir auch wirklich nicht erklären woher das auf einmal kommt ?

Ich vermute auch das es irgendwas mit dem Netzteil zu tun hat ! 

Mfg Micha


----------



## Wannseesprinter (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ständige Stromschläge !*

Wenn du ein Gerät zum Messen von Strom/Spannung (Multimeter), stelle es doch mal zur Spannungsmessung ein, halte ein Ende am (unlackierten) festen Teil des Rechnergehäuses und das andere an einen der äußeren (!) beiden Kontakte (Erdung) an der Steckdose. Du solltest aber sicher sein, dass sich in deinem Haus auch eine vernünftige Erdung befindet. Wenn du dazwischen einen Wert (Potential) ablesen kannst, liegt eindeutig das Problem am beziehungsweise im Rechner.

Bei der Messung bitte unbedingt darauf achten, dass eine vernünftige Erdung an der Steckdose vorhanden ist und du mit wirklich nur an den äußeren Kontakten der Steckdose misst!


----------



## Micha-Stylez (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ständige Stromschläge !*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Wenn du ein Gerät zum Messen von Strom/Spannung, stelle es doch mal zur Spannungsmessung ein, halte ein Ende am (unlackierten) festen Teil des Rechnergehäuses und das andere an einen der äußeren (!) beiden Kontakte (Erdung) an der Steckdose. Du solltest aber sicher sein, dass sich in deinem Haus auch eine vernünftige Erdung befindet. Wenn du dazwischen einen Wert (Potential) ablesen kannst, liegt eindeutig das Problem am beziehungsweise im Rechner.
> 
> Bei der Messung bitte unbedingt darauf achten, dass eine vernünftige Erdung an der Steckdose vorhanden ist und du mit wirklich nur an den äußeren Kontakten der Steckdose misst!




Danke für den Tip , was für ein Gerät genau brauche ich dafür ? 


Mfg Micha


----------



## dot (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ständige Stromschläge !*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Ok, ich bin beruhigt, dass dieses Problem, wenn auch in anderer Form, kein Einzelfall ist. Ich bekomme einen spürbaren aber nicht tödlichen Stromschlag, wenn ich das Netzwerkkabel unglücklich an der Steckerummantelung anfasse. Da das Netzwerkkabel hier keinen direkten Anschluss an die Erdung des Hauses bekommt, vermute ich das Problem beim Rechner.



Potenzialunterschied zwischen PC <-> Switch. Falls es zu nervig ist, den Schirm des Kabels durchtrennen 
Hab dieses nervige Problem auch bei den SAT Receivern und am Laptop in der Firma.


----------



## Sash (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ständige Stromschläge !*

ist auf jedenfall die erdung.. irgendwo am chassi wahrscheinlich.


----------



## nfsgame (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ständige Stromschläge !*

Hast du die roten plastikringe zwischen abstandshalter und MB sowie schrauben gepackt?


----------



## amdintel (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ständige Stromschläge !*

das darf trotzdem nicht sein ,
vielleicht ist die Steckdose falsch und leihenhaft verkabelt und der Schutzleiter ist auf Phase ?
Stecker vom PC raus nehmen und ein mal umdrehen und wieder rein stecken ,
 zur Sicherheit  falls das NT in Ordnung  ist, würde ich noch eine Personenschutz Sicherung zwischen setzten,
ist besser ....  ich schätze aber mehr die Steckdose oder das NT vom PC ist nicht in Ordnung ?


----------



## Wannseesprinter (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ständige Stromschläge !*

So schaut ein Multimeter aus. Kostet meist wenige Euro. Für deine Zwecke reicht ein günstiges Gerät voll und ganz aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gut, Schutzleiter auf Erde ist nicht weit von der Realität entfernt, aber das hätte sich bei anderen Steckdosen bemerkbar gemacht


----------



## amdintel (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ständige Stromschläge !*

Schutz Leiter kann man auch zur Not an der Wasser Leitung ?
bei mir  ist auch kein richtiger  Schutz Leiter vorhanden VDE Norm der 70ziger Jahre ,
(nach dieser alten Norm , gibt es keinen richtigen Schutz Leiter Steck Dose, 
der (-) Pol  ist mit einer Brücke auf dem Schutz Leiter der Steck Dose gelegt),
bei manchen alten Elek. Geräten ,
kann man einen gewünscht bekommen , wenn der Stecker anders rum rein  gesteckt ist ,
aber eigentlich dürfte das bei einem PC heute nicht mehr passieren ?
Es kann gut möglich sein, das diese unten genannte Sicherheits Steck Leiste ,
dafür sorgt , das man keinen mehr gewischt bekommt ? -> ausprobieren ?

weil mir PC und die Elektro Geräte wertvoll sind,
habe ich vor Jahren schon eine teure Sicherheits  Leiste 

genau diese 
Willkommen bei Belkin - Maximum Serie
und  noch mal einen Personenschutz Sicherung dazwischen.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ständige Stromschläge !*

Gut dann werde ich mir so ein Multimeter mal besorgen sobald ich Zeit dazu finde und die Idee mit der Sicherheitsleiste ist auch gut !  

Danke für eure tolle Hilfe !


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ständige Stromschläge !*

Messen kann man übrigens auch sehr gut gegen z.B. Heizung.
Ich hatte mal das Problem, dass der Schuko im Altbau falsch angeklemmt war - mit genau den gleichen Folgen. Ist wohl normal, dass Schaltnetzteile einen kleinen Fehlstrom über Erdung abgeben und wenn der dann nicht richtig abfließen kann, hat man auf einmal 230V aufm Gehäuse. (zwar nur mit sehr kleiner Stromstärke - aber es hat gereicht, um kleine Fünkchen beim anschließen von z.B. Netzwerkkabeln zu erzeugen)
Bei Messung gegenüber der gleichen Steckdose hat man das natürlich nicht feststellen können.


----------



## Whoosaa (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ständige Stromschläge !*

Das ist ja wirklich eine geladene Situation.. 

Sorry, den konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen. Ich hoffe, ihr findet das Problem schnell, denn das kann unter Umständen sehr gefährlich für euch werden.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ständige Stromschläge !*

Ich habs erstmal in Griff bekommen ! Leider habe ich noch nicht die Zeit gefunden mir ein Multimeter zu holen ! 

So blöd das nun auch klingt aber ich hab´s Gehäuse per Kabel mit einem Heizungsrohr verbunden(geerdet) , siehe da , es ist weg ! Keine Stromschläge mehr und keine fluchende Frau ! Naja auf jeden fall nicht wegen dem PC 

Mfg Micha


----------



## Wannseesprinter (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ständige Stromschläge !*

 Wenn die Frau nicht mehr flucht, ist das doch schon mal eine Erfolgsmeldung.

Vielleicht sollte ich mein Switch auch mal mit der Heizung erden. Not macht erfinderisch, nicht?


----------



## AMD64X2-User (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ständige Stromschläge !*

Die heizung ist das perfekte Erdungsmittel!!! Wenn man z.B. ne Stahlbadewanne hat dann wird die auch an der heizung oder an nem wasserrohr geerdet!!


----------



## Micha-Stylez (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ständige Stromschläge !*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Wenn die Frau nicht mehr flucht, ist das doch schon mal eine Erfolgsmeldung.
> 
> Vielleicht sollte ich mein Switch auch mal mit der Heizung erden. Not macht erfinderisch, nicht?



 Du sagst es ! Aber wie man sieht es funktioniert , es muss bei uns auch an den Steckdosen liegen ! Das Haus in dem wir wohnen wurde 1977 gebaut ! Da hatten die das noch nicht so mit Technik glaube ich !
Ich bin froh das es nun erstmal gut ist und meine Frau dem PC wieder näher kommt ! 

Mfg Micha


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ständige Stromschläge !*

Fehlströme unbekannter Herkunft einfach mal auf Erde zu legen kann auf Dauer aber auch keine Lösung sein...


----------



## Micha-Stylez (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ständige Stromschläge !*

Das weiß ich auch , aber es ist die beste Übergangslösung da das problem damit erst mal behoben ist ! Sobald ich mal wieder ausreichend Zeit habe werde ich mich auch dem Problem witmen !

Mfg Micha


----------

